# Boot size, board waist width, and toe drag



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

you should be fine riding a 10 on a 24.8 board, but you must also consider how wide your stance will be and if it is ducked or not. in addition to that you need to look at the side cut radius cause the smaller the radius the wider the board will be at the bindings position, remember your feet are not at the waist of the board. i have two boards, one is a 148 capita stairmaster with a WW of 24.8 and a 156 rome agent WW of 25.2, however due to the differences in sidecut radii they are roughly the same width where the bindings are. Park boards usually are wide were the bindings are. but post up your stance stats and what board your looking at and we could help you out some more.

as for the diff bet a 9 and 10, i don't really know, but i ride a 10.5 and im fine on a 24.8, but then again the waist width is not the only factor.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont see the big deal wearing a 10, i used to ride regular width with a 13 boot, i ride a wide now with a 13 and my heel/toe still hang over the edge all while being ducked at 15, -9 .... my feet will never entirely fit a board, no sympathy here 

i can vouch for burton shrinkage though, i havent measured yet but i got my Ruler boots in yesterday, im not sure if a whole inch was shaved off but they are smaller, reason i got them is because my toe cap didnt fit my bigfoot Freestyle boots, now it hugs evenly


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

caboose117 said:


> And finally, how big of a difference is size 9.5 from 10, or even 9 from 10?


The US/UK/AU systems are based on 1/3 of an inch (or 0.85 centimeters if you're into that sort of thing). A size 10 is 1/3" longer than size 9.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ damn good info


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

It is true that burton boots size 10 with shrinkage tech have foot print 9 but in terms of burton collection. This means for example that 2009 ruler size 10 has size 9 footprint of 2008 ruler but it doesen't mean that there are no smaller boots on the market. For exmaple Vans boot: I compared 2008 Ruler size 10 with 2009 Vans Fargo size 9 and footprint was the same. 

Salomon boots are claimed low profile but I will check it this season. As far as I know Salomon F series is even more low profile than ordinary Salomon Boots.

Do you need wide board? It is hard to say because it depends from your riding style. If you carv hard and a lot 248 mm can be to little, but for sure don't go wide. Try to find as low profile boots as You can (I recommend salomon F series) and then find board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the replies, they were helpful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

twin89 said:


> you should be fine riding a 10 on a 24.8 board, but you must also consider how wide your stance will be and if it is ducked or not. in addition to that you need to look at the side cut radius cause the smaller the radius the wider the board will be at the bindings position, remember your feet are not at the waist of the board. i have two boards, one is a 148 capita stairmaster with a WW of 24.8 and a 156 rome agent WW of 25.2, however due to the differences in sidecut radii they are roughly the same width where the bindings are. Park boards usually are wide were the bindings are. but post up your stance stats and what board your looking at and we could help you out some more.
> 
> as for the diff bet a 9 and 10, i don't really know, but i ride a 10.5 and im fine on a 24.8, but then again the waist width is not the only factor.


I'm considering a 2009 Custom 158. I looked up the WW is 249mm and the sidecut radius is 8.01.
I'm a size 10 boot but that's with the only pair of boots I've tried (and own). I think I may be able to fit a 9.5 pair but assuming 10 is the lowest I can go would that be ok to ride that board?


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

with a size 10 burton boot you can safely ride almost any waist width that isn't meant for women or kids, especially if you ride a fairly wide stance (22 inches and up) and ducked angles. the people who have to worry about drag are the size 12 and 13 boot wearing folks, and not as much as a few yesrs ago, boots are much smaller volume now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys that pretty much answers all my questions.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

I made some searching and that want to share some data with you. 
I was able to compare salomon f24 2009 size 280, ruler 2009 size 285, and driver x 2008 285 in terms of outside dimmensions. It came out that of course ruler is a lot smaller then driver x (over 10 mm smaller), and whats more it is the same size that f24. I was impressed with burton progression last year in terms of boots. Regarding inside dimensions all boots felt equal.


----------

